# Posen selber bauen_Geht das??



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

Hi,
kann man posen selber bauen??
hat das schon jemand gemacht und wie geht das??
aus welchem material??
schreibt bitte alles hinein wie ihr das gemacht habt und eure tipps und tricks
danke im vorraus


----------



## Bellyboater (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Guck mal hier. 32 Seiten übers Posen bauen


----------



## Angler-Flo (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Posen selbst baun, ist ganz einfach, da gibt es so viele vershiedene Möglichkeiten ... man kann z.b. aus zwei kaputten einen neuen machen, oder mit kork und einem hering oder so einen selbst bauen ... oder aus Ü-Eiern ... da muss man einfach etwas kreativ sein.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Posen kannst du grundsätzlich aus allen Materialien bauen die eine geringere Dichte als Wasser aufweisen, also aus:
- Holz
- Schäumen(PU- Schaum), EVA usw.
- manchen Kunststoffen

Je nach Material wird die Pose zerspanend gefertigt(auf Dreh oder Drechselbank) oder geschäumt, gegossen.
Ich fertige sehr gerne Posen an, weil die Ansprüche, die ich an viele Posen stelle, von im Handel erhältlichen, häufig nicht erfüllt werden.
Gerade Posen mit hohem Eigengewicht und super dicken Antennen, die dem Fisch keinen merklichen Widerstand bieten, gibt es eher selten zu kaufen.
Ich bearbeite dazu sehr gerne hochdichte PU- schäume aus dem Formenbau(Industrie). Das Material ist ziemlich hart, sehr feinporig, gerade noch schwimmend und lässt sich gut auf der Drehbank in Form spanen.
Als Antenne nehme ich gerne Hohlantennen, die ich aus Acrylstäben oder fertigen Kunststoffposen, die nur stabförmig sind, anfertige.
Oben und unten die Kappe angeschnitten und fertig ist die fette Hohlantenne.
Damit kann man super weit auswerfen, braucht keine Unmengen an Blei und die Fische merken gar nichts, während mir jeder noch so sensible Zobbler am Köder angezeigt wird.
Eine andere Art von Schaumposen lässt sich gut mit Gießformen für große Birnenbleie anfertigen.
Vom Prinzip her die Form innen talkumieren, Form außen stramm zusammen tapen, Bauschaum rein, aushärten lassen. Nachher nur noch  Loch durchbohren, Grate entfernen usw. => fertig.

Alle Schaumposen haben gemeinsam, dass sie sich bei Beschädigung des Lackes nicht mit Wasser vollsaugen und dann absaufen, weil auf Lack verzichtet werden kann.
Wo keine Lackschicht(bei Holzposen benötigt) ist, kann dieser auch nicht Risse bilden, wenn er mal die Bleikette unsanft küsst.
Zudem sind sie schön symetrisch, also weitgehend exakt rund.:q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> sehr einfach lassen sich Posen aus Gänse- oder Schwanenfedern bauen. Ins dünne Ende einen Kupferdraht als Öse eingeklebt und das dicke Ende mit Leuchtfarbe angemalt - fertig



In dem Zusammenhang fallen mir auch die Stachelschweinposen ein, die wegen ihrer natürlichen Farbgebung(braun, weiß) auch bei spiegelnder Oberfläche noch brauchbar zu sehen sind, wenn man die neonfarnene Spitze sonst nicht mehr erkennen würde.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

danke


----------



## Micha:R (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

moin ich  hätte da auch  mal eine frage ,  und zwar kann man  vorgebleite waggler posen selber bauen ?


----------



## lorn (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

klar kann man das. man muss aber ganz genau wiegen und sehr genau arbeiten. würde mir eine bleiform so bauen, dass man sie sozusagen in die pose stecken kann...


----------



## Angler-Flo (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

@Martin, 

oder man macht einfach 2 kleine Gummiringe dran, sodass der Federkiel fest auf der Schnur ist bzw. halt die Gummis, und man den Schwimmergleichzeitig so verstellt ... Taugt so super - habe ich auf meiner KöFirute so.


----------



## Angler-Flo (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Wenn man Holz als Material benutzt, und dieses nicht vom Wasser beschädigt werden soll ... naja ich "leih" mir immer von meiner Mutter den Nagellack aus und such mir paar gute Farben und mal meine Schwimmer damit an. Ist 100% Wasser"dicht" und das Holz wird nicht beschädigt.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

was nimmst du für nagellack farben?? hat deine mutter rot-orang als nagellackfarbe??


----------



## Angler-Flo (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Jo. Meistens so rot oder was rötliches ... ist verschieden. Mei mum hat a so kräftiges blau und sowas ... es geht eigentlich nichtmal um die Farbe. Viel mehr um das Versiegeln des Materiales ... zur Erkennung eignet sich Rot oder Orange wie Du sagst sehr gut.


----------



## antonio (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

wer beziehungen zu nem zoo hat, stachelschweinborsten sind auch erste wahl.

antonio


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

@Angler-Flo: kannste mal bilder von deinen posen einstellen,bitte


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> was nimmst du für nagellack farben?? hat deine mutter rot-orang als nagellackfarbe??



Kann man machen, wenn man so schrille Farben als Nagellack rumfliegen hat, allen anderen Anglern empfehle ich Modellbaufarben von Revell in signalgelb, signalorange, weiß, braun, oliv und schwarz.
Mit den Farben hat man dann die Gebräuchlichsten:
-weiß: als Grundierung, damit das nachträglich überlackierte signalgelb oder orange besser leuchtet
-schwarz: als Kontrast an der Antenne
-oliv und braun: als Grundfarbe für den Schwimmkörper der Pose

Das sind handliche Lackmengen(kleine Blechdöschen) und kosten nicht die Welt.


----------



## diemai (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Benutze für meine Eigenbau-Posen ebenfalls Modellbaufarben ,.... ein Fläschchen KLAREN Nagellack habe ich aber immer in meiner Angelkiste , damit ich eventuell auftretende Lackschäden an meinen Balsa-Posen sofort am Wasser ausbessern kann , ........funktioniert gut !

Die kostengünstigsten Posen , die ich kenne , lassen sich übrigens aus Weiden , -und Haselnußgerten und Weinkorken bauen ,.... sowie aus Schilfrohr und ebenfalls Buschholzgerten als Verschlußstücke für das Röhricht , .......beide Sorten können so gebaut werden , das sie zum Nachtangeln mit Knicklicht geeignet sind .

Man braucht zusätztlich nur noch den Draht für die Ösen und Farbe/Lack , ........für die Knicklichtversion der Schilfrohrpose noch Schaschlik-Spieße 3 mm und Kunststoffrohr 4,5 X 3 mm aus'm RC-Modellbauladen .

Für eine Weitwurf-Version Derselben benötigt man noch etwas stabilen Zwirnfaden zum seitlichen Anwickeln zweier Ösen .


----------



## Angel Freak 96 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Hallo


----------



## da Poser (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*



> Die kostengünstigsten Posen , die ich kenne , lassen sich übrigens aus Weiden , -und Haselnußgerten und Weinkorken bauen ,.... sowie aus Schilfrohr und ebenfalls Buschholzgerten als Verschlußstücke für das Röhricht , .......beide Sorten können so gebaut werden , das sie zum Nachtangeln mit Knicklicht geeignet sind .


In den 80ern habe ich als Jugendlicher mit knappem Taschengeld einen billigen Ersatz für teuere gekaufte gesucht.

Ich habe daraufhin dünnen Aquariumsschlauch genommen.
Ich hatte ganz kleine Karabinerwirbel - asfair von Shakespeare Grösse 22 - an eine 35er gebunden. Auf die Schnur wurden dann nach Bedarf direkt oberhalb des Wirbels 1-3 Schrotbleie gepresst.
Die Schnur wird durch den Schlauch geführt und am unteren Ende bevor man die Bleikügelchen nachzieht ein ordentlicher Tropfen wasserfester Kleber aufgebracht. Dann zieht man die Schrotbleie bis zum Wirbel in den Schlauch. Der Kleber fixiert und dichtet nach unten hin ab, die oben überstehende Schnur kappt man.

Oben kann man dann entweder eine Dartpfeilspitze aus Kunststoff eindrehen, welche es neben schwarz auch in Signalfarben wie rot oder gelb gibt.
Oder man schiebt ein Knicklicht ein, beides hält und ist dicht.

Als "Laufperlen" habe ich die braune Gummiisolation von Elektrolitzen benutzt, welche ich in 1 Millimeterscheibchen geschnitten hatte.
Für Stopperknoten braunes Nähgarn aus Mutters Vorrat zweckentfremdet.
Die Karabineröffnung war so klein, daß die Isolierung nicht durchpasste, allerdings habe ich in normalen Angelläden seit langem nicht mehr so kleine Karabinerwirbel gefunden.

Diese Posen funktionieren allerdings nur bis zu einer bestimmten Länge, weil der Schlauch sonst zu wabbelig ist.
Man sollte auch von vorneherein einen geraden Abschnitt wählen, weil die Pose sonst immer Bananenform hat.

Diese Posen sind innerhalb von 2 min herzustellen, sie sind robust, bedürfen keiner weiteren Pflege und kosten nur wenige Cent.

Bleibt anzumerken das ich mit diesen Billigwagglern schon in den 80ern durchsichtige Posen hatte, lange bevor die Clearwaggler von Drennan hier zu haben waren.

mfg
da Poser


----------



## Angelzwerg (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Hi Bass-Master-Leon!
Ich habe meine Posen auch mal selbst gebaut.Die sind schön schwer,gehen aber trotzdem nicht unter.So nun zur Anleitung.
Man benötigt:
-einen Weinkorken
-einen Zahnstocher
-eine ca.35er Spaxschraube
-ein bis zwei Gummibänder
-Lack

Anleitung:
In das eine Ende des Korkens dreht man die Schraube ca.1,5cm hinein und in das andere Ende steckt man den Zahnstocher.Dann noch alles lackieren und mit Gummibändern an der Schnur befestigen,FERTIG!

Gruß Angelzwerg


----------



## Mücke1978 (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Korken und Lutscherstiele sind perfekt für den Bau von Posen. Sie gehen kaum kaputt, lassen sich als feste oder laufpose einsätzen. Es kostet fast nix solche Posen zu basteln. Der Korken wird einfach auf einen 3,5-4mm Bohrer gesteckt und mit Schleifpapier bei hoher Drehzahl in Form gebracht. Dann unten den Stiel rein und oben ein knicklicht ,bisschen Farbe und fertig sind tolle Posen .


----------



## thanatos (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Alter Spruch:"Willste ne jute Pose rupp dir´n Huhn."

 aber man findet auch ganz hervorragende Federkiele wo sich Schwäne und Gänse Putzen.
 Für Posen aus Kork oder Schaumstoff nehme ich Achsen aus Sarakander-rohr ,hat ein Bekannter einen ganzen Karton voll sich aus Indien schicken lassen sind auch ohne zusätzliche "Piloten "ganz prima (Tragfähigkeit 2-3 g) .zum vorbleien von Wagglern verwendet ein Freund die Tuben von alten Kunstmalerpinseln wo er die Öese aus Kupferdraht gleich mit eingießt.-Möglichkeiten gibt es jede Menge man muß nur drauf kommen.


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Hy 
Posen werden aus Balsaholz gebaut. Sie werde auf einer Welle ( Nagel ) in einer Bohrmaschine gedreht/ geschliffen mit Schleifpapier div. Körnungen .Wenn die Form erreicht ist mit Glattfix Fa. Graupner ( Flugmodellbau) gesatrichen. nach Trocknung nochmals Polieren des Holzes mit Stahlwolle oder 700er Papier. Dann kann man Revell Farben oder Epoxy Oberfäche machen. Wenn Fragen kannst Du Dich melden.
LG 
Rudi


----------



## Huskyfu (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Hallo ihr Freunde des basteln´s,
hab mich auch mal mit dem Posenbau beschäftigt.


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*

Ein Bekannter von mir, der baut die sich seit ewigen Zeiten aus Trinkhalmen selber, der war zu DDR-Zeiten der einzige den ich kannte, der mit Wagglern geangelt hat. Und heute bastelt er die teile immer noch. Die stehen astrein im Wasser.


----------



## Andal (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Posen selber bauen_Geht das??*



Huskyfu schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Freunde des basteln´s,
> hab mich auch mal mit dem Posenbau beschäftigt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 247703



Und das auch noch sehr sehenswert! #6


----------

